# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Lorca

## Veshtrusja

*Federico García Lorca* 
_Sonnet of the Sweet Complaint_ 

  Never let me lose the marvel 
of your statue-like eyes, or the accent 
the solitary rose of your breath 
places on my cheek at night.

  I am afraid of being, on this shore, 
a branchless trunk, and what I most regret 
is having no flower, pulp, or clay 
for the worm of my despair.

  If you are my hidden treasure, 
if you are my cross, my dampened pain, 
if I am a dog, and you alone my master,

  never let me lose what I have gained, 
and adorn the branches of your river 
with leaves of my estranged Autumn.

----------


## Veshtrusja

_Lament for Ignacio Sanchez Mejias
(fragment)_ 

*1. Cogida and death*


At five in the afternoon.
It was exactly five in the afternoon.
A boy brought the white sheet
at five in the afternoon.
A frail of lime ready prepared
at five in the afternoon.
The rest was death, and death alone
at five in the afternoon. 

The wind carried away the cottonwool
at five in the afternoon.
And the oxide scattered crystal and nickel
at five in the afternoon.
Now the dove and the leopard wrestle
at five in the afternoon.
And a thigh with a desolate horn
at five in the afternoon.
The bass-string struck up
at five in the afternoon.
Arsenic bells and smoke
at five in the afternoon.
Groups of silence in the corners
at five in the afternoon.
And the bull alone with a high heart!
At five in the afternoon.
When the sweat of snow was coming
at five in the afternoon,
when the bull ring was covered in iodine
at five in the afternoon.
Death laid eggs in the wound
at five in the afternoon.
At five in the afternoon.
Exactly at five o'clock in the afternoon. 

A coffin on wheels in his bed
at five in the afternoon.
Bones and flutes resound in his ears
at five in the afternoon.
Now the bull was bellowing through his forehead
at five in the afternoon.
The room was iridescent with agony
at five in the afternoon.
In the distance the gangrene now comes
at five in the afternoon.
Horn of the lily through green groins
at five in the afternoon.
The wounds were burning like suns
at five in the afternoon,
and the crowd was breaking the windows
at five in the afternoon.
At five in the afternoon.
Ah, that fatal five in the afternoon!
It was five by all the clocks!
It was five in the shade of the afternoon!

----------


## Veshtrusja

ka me teper lezet ne Spanjisht :

La cogida y la muerte


A las cinco de la tarde. 
Eran las cinco en punto de la tarde. 
Un niño trajo la blanca sábana 
a las cinco de la tarde. 
Una espuerta de cal ya prevenida 
a las cinco de la tarde. 
Lo demás era muerte y sólo muerte 
a las cinco de la tarde. 

El viento se llevó los algodones 
a las cinco de la tarde. 
Y el óxido sembró cristal y níquel 
a las cinco de la tarde. 
Ya luchan la paloma y el leopardo 
a las cinco de la tarde. 
Y un muslo con un asta desolada 
a las cinco de la tarde. 
Comenzaron los sones de bordón 
a las cinco de la tarde. 
Las campanas de arsénico y el humo 
a las cinco de la tarde. 
En las esquinas grupos de silencio 
a las cinco de la tarde. 
¡Y el toro solo corazón arriba! 
a las cinco de la tarde. 
Cuando el sudor de nieve fue llegando 
a las cinco de la tarde 
cuando la plaza se cubrió de yodo 
a las cinco de la tarde, 
la muerte puso huevos en la herida 
a las cinco de la tarde. 
A las cinco de la tarde. 
A las cinco en Punto de la tarde. 

Un ataúd con ruedas es la cama 
a las cinco de la tarde. 
Huesos y flautas suenan en su oído 
a las cinco de la tarde. 
El toro ya mugía por su frente 
a las cinco de la tarde. 
El cuarto se irisaba de agonía 
a las cinco de la tarde. 
A lo lejos ya viene la gangrena 
a las cinco de la tarde. 
Trompa de lirio por las verdes ingles 
a las cinco de la tarde. 
Las heridas quemaban como soles 
a las cinco de la tarde, 
y el gentío rompía las ventanas 
a las cinco de la tarde. 
A las cinco de la tarde. 
¡Ay, qué terribles cinco de la tarde! 
¡Eran las cinco en todos los relojes! 
¡Eran las cinco en sombra de la tarde!

----------


## Veshtrusja

*¡CIGARRA!* 

¡Cigarra!
¡Dichosa tu!,
que sobre el lecho de tierra
mueres borracha de luz. 

Tu sabes de las campinas
el secreto de la vida,
y el cuento del hada vieja
que nacer hierba sentia
en ti quedose guardado. 

¡Cigarra!
¡Dichosa tu!,
pues mueres bajo la sangre
de un corazón todo azul.
La luz es Dios que desciende,
y el sol
brecha por donde se filtra. 

¡Cigarra!
¡Dichosa tu!,
pues sientes en la agonia
todo el peso del azul.
Todo lo vivo que pasa
por las puertas de la muerte
va con la cabeza baja
y un aire blanco durmiente.
Con habla de pensamiento.
Sin sonidos...
Tristemente,
cubierto con el silencio
que es el manto de la muerte. 

Mas tu, cigarra encantada,
derramando son, te mueres
y quedas transfigurada
en sonido y luz celeste. 

¡Cigarra!
¡Dichosa tu!,
pues te envuelve con su manto
el propio Espiritu Santo,
que es la luz. 

¡Cigarra!
Estrella sonora
sobre los campos dormidos,
vieja amiga de las ranas
y de los oscuros grillos,
tienes sepulcros de oro
en los rayos tremolinos
del sol que dulce te hiere
en la fuerza del Estio,
y el sol se lleva tu alma
para hacerla luz. 

Sea mi corazon cigarra
sobre los campos divinos.
Que muera cantando lento
por el cielo azul herido
y cuando esté ya expirando
una mujer que adivino
lo derrame con sus manos
por el polvo. 

Y mi sangre sobre el campo
sea rosado y dulce limo
donde claven sus azadas
los cansados campesinos. 

¡Cigarra!
¡Dichosa tu!,
pues te hieren las espadas invisibles
del azul.

----------


## shigjeta

*POTESSERO LE MIE MANI SFOGLIARE*

Potessero le mie mani sfogliare 
Pronunzio il tuo nome 
nelle notti scure, 
quando sorgono gli astri 
per bere dalla luna 
e dormono le frasche 
delle macchie occulte. 
E mi sento vuoto 
di musica e passione. 
Orologio pazzo che suona 
antiche ore morte. 

Pronunzio il tuo nome 
in questa notte scura, 
e il tuo nome risuona 
più lontano che mai. 
Più lontano di tutte le stelle 
e più dolente della dolce pioggia. 

T'amerò come allora 
qualche volta? Che colpa 
ha mai questo mio cuore? 
Se la nebbia svanisce, 
quale nuova passione mi attende? 
Sarà tranquilla e pura? 
Potessero le mie mani 
sfogliare la luna!


*INCONTRO*

Nè tu nè io 
siamo pronti 
a incontraci. 
Tu...per quello che sai. 
L'ho amata tanto! 
Segui quella stradina. 
Nelle mani 
ho i buchi 
dei chiodi. 
Non vedi come 
mi dissanguo? 
Non guardare mai indietro. 
Vai adagio 
e prega con me 
San Gaetano 
che nè tu nè io 
siamo pronti 
ad incontrarci.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*SONETO* 

Largo espectro de plata conmovida
el viento de la noche suspirando
abrió con mano gris mi vieja herida
y se alejó; yo estaba deseando. 

Llaga de amor que me dará la vida
perpetua sangre y pura luz brotando.
Grieta en que Filomena enmudecida
tendrá bosque, dolor y nido blando. 

¡Ay qué dulce rumor en mi cabeza!
Me tenderé junto a la flor sencilla
donde flota sin alma tu belleza. 

Y el agua errante se pondrá amarilla,
mientras corre mi sangre en la maleza
olorosa y mojada de la orilla.

----------


## laguna blu

> *POTESSERO LE MIE MANI SFOGLIARE*
> 
> Pronunzio il tuo nome 
> in questa notte scura, 
> e il tuo nome risuona 
> più lontano che mai. 
> Più lontano di tutte le stelle 
> e più dolente della dolce pioggia. 
> 
> ...


Shigjeta ku i gjete këta margaritarë?Unë sonte s'do vëjë gjumë në sy...
Faleminderit e të lumtë...

----------

